# Anyone tried meditation for DP?



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

My BF has some meditation tapes by Jose Silva. I don't know if you know who that is, but he is rather popular in the mediation world and supposedly your suppose to get down to your alpha wave level and it then you can teach yourself mentally to do and deal with things. I want to try it, but I am scared because I have heard meditation can be bad for DP as well as good. I did try the tape once and I just couldn't concentrate. Your suppose to try and relax yourself which is hard for me with my anxiety to sit still and then when I fell all relaxed I sometimes start to panic. Has anyone ever tried something like this? Experiences? I also got a yoga DVD I am waiting for because my therapist told me to try it for my anxiety. Anyone find yoga helpful? Thanks!


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Rogue Bullies said:


> My BF has some meditation tapes by Jose Silva. I don't know if you know who that is, but he is rather popular in the mediation world and supposedly your suppose to get down to your alpha wave level and it then you can teach yourself mentally to do and deal with things. I want to try it, but I am scared because I have heard meditation can be bad for DP as well as good. I did try the tape once and I just couldn't concentrate. Your suppose to try and relax yourself which is hard for me with my anxiety to sit still and then when I fell all relaxed I sometimes start to panic. Has anyone ever tried something like this? Experiences? I also got a yoga DVD I am waiting for because my therapist told me to try it for my anxiety. Anyone find yoga helpful? Thanks!


Meditation has helped me. I don't do it anymore though.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> Meditation has helped me. I don't do it anymore though.


Why not?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

As soon as I got DP 7 years ago, I started to look into spirituality/meditation. I first started with Taoism and then not long after Zen Buddhist Meditation. It can be very peace-making. Meditation combined with general acceptance of DP can give you a really calm state of mind. And that really has helped me loads with coping with the DP. I think you should go for it. It can only become a problem if you, like anything, abuse the use of it. 15 minutes or so a day is a good start. I'll come back later and give some more advice and maybe some stories of my own experiences. Peace & Love.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> My BF has some meditation tapes by Jose Silva. I don't know if you know who that is, but he is rather popular in the mediation world and supposedly your suppose to get down to your alpha wave level and it then you can teach yourself mentally to do and deal with things. I want to try it, but I am scared because I have heard meditation can be bad for DP as well as good. I did try the tape once and I just couldn't concentrate. Your suppose to try and relax yourself which is hard for me with my anxiety to sit still and then when I fell all relaxed I sometimes start to panic. Has anyone ever tried something like this? Experiences? I also got a yoga DVD I am waiting for because my therapist told me to try it for my anxiety. Anyone find yoga helpful? Thanks!


meditation...as in what meditation? if you mean deep relaxation - yeah that helps.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> As soon as I got DP 7 years ago, I started to look into spirituality/meditation. I first started with Taoism and then not long after Zen Buddhist Meditation. It can be very peace-making. Meditation combined with general acceptance of DP can give you a really calm state of mind. And that really has helped me loads with coping with the DP. I think you should go for it. It can only become a problem if you, like anything, abuse the use of it. 15 minutes or so a day is a good start. I'll come back later and give some more advice and maybe some stories of my own experiences. Peace & Love.


I think these tapes are 30 mins long. Is that okay? Have you heard of Jose Silva?


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

ive been meditating the last few nights with the linden method and some other shit i found on youtube and it felt real great, went out tonight with friends and barley had any dp. im gonna get pretty serious into this now because how effective i feel it is.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> I think these tapes are 30 mins long. Is that okay? Have you heard of Jose Silva?


That sounds good. I've only heard of Silva. It will have an effect on you, give a try and see how it goes.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Why not?


I guess i have been too lazy lol But try meditating to native american flute music.

-Zach


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> I guess i have been too lazy lol But try meditating to native american flute music.
> 
> -Zach


Man, That is a good idea!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

I just want to say that any kind of meditation will result in raising of your awareness/concentration/patience/attention/etc. I've tried many different meditations via different "teachers/gurus" throughout the 7 years that I've been DP. And through all of the different "paths" I've been able to cope with DP more every day. Really the point I wanted to say is that meditation in general is a good thing for anybody. Be careful though not to get sucked into a Guru/Cult like group or whatever. Just stick to this idea: YOU are the Buddha, YOU are the master, YOU teach yourself.

-Peace


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I used to know a great site that gave free meditation Mp3 music.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

meditations is awesome. Because in a way on DP you are constantly kind of having a mild panic attack it's great to calm yourself down


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I have tried all sorts of meditation techniques for many years but for people with DP I would recommend doing a technique called Focusing instead http://www.focusing.org/ as it is similar to meditation and requires a similar approach to yourself but it is more about working with your emotions, although meditation can teach you some invaluable things its more designed for people with stable ego's while people with dp need more grounding and fundamental emotional healing, which focusing can help with.


----------



## CindyinMontana (Nov 10, 2009)

I go to a group meditation every Monday and it has been super helpful. It's fifteen minutes of seated meditation, fifteen minutes of walking, a reading from one of Thich Nat Han's books and then a discussion period. If I am having a hard day or week, it seems to turn everything around for the better. I have been doing it now for a year and a half and it's starting to help me stay centered at other times in my week now. The only thing I would warn you of is this: in May I decided to go to a four day silent meditation retreat and upon returning, the shock of being around the loud sounds of my kids and life, etc. triggered my DP.

Oh and I own a ton of meditation CD's and I love how they make me feel. Would highly recommend it!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

Meditation makes my dp worse always but I still like to go to yoga for the physical aspect so I guess it's not terrible enough to warrant avoiding it all together. Meditating always gives me headaches too. But I've heard a lot of people on here that benefit from meditating and continue to do it every day. It's great for anxiety, hey.


----------



## nic.m (Aug 8, 2010)

I have just started practicing meditation again morning and night, and it's a struggle! I find it very difficult to concentrate, but I will perservere. So far I haven't noticed any negative effects... but I haven't noticed any positive ones either. It will take time, I think.

I find yoga much easier because the idea is to focus on your body, rather than just quiet your mind. Although I'm probably not focusing the way "normal" people do, it's still calming.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

nic.m said:


> I have just started practicing meditation again morning and night, and it's a struggle! I find it very difficult to concentrate, but I will perservere. So far I haven't noticed any negative effects... but I haven't noticed any positive ones either. It will take time, I think.
> 
> I find yoga much easier because the idea is to focus on your body, rather than just quiet your mind. Although I'm probably not focusing the way "normal" people do, it's still calming.


Yeah its hard for me to relax when I do it too, but it normally makes me feel pretty good and calm after.


----------



## nic.m (Aug 8, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Yeah its hard for me to relax when I do it too, but it normally makes me feel pretty good and calm after.


I think I struggle because before DP kicked in I used to have no trouble meditating at all, in fact I had some really profound experiences whilst doing to. Now when I meditate, I can't seem to get anywhere near the level of relaxed awareness that I used to be able to, so I'm constantly comparing the difference and getting stressed because "I'm not doing it right" which of course makes it that much harder.

Sometimes the general silliness of my mind makes me giggle


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

nic.m said:


> I think I struggle because before DP kicked in I used to have no trouble meditating at all, in fact I had some really profound experiences whilst doing to. Now when I meditate, I can't seem to get anywhere near the level of relaxed awareness that I used to be able to, so I'm constantly comparing the difference and getting stressed because "I'm not doing it right" which of course makes it that much harder.
> 
> Sometimes the general silliness of my mind makes me giggle


I just have trouble relxing because it always feels like I don't know where I am or what I am doing half the time. OMG it makes me laugh too! One time I did it and I got up to the face part and I was trying to relax my face, but I just couldn't stop smiling haha!


----------



## nic.m (Aug 8, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> I just have trouble relxing because it always feels like I don't know where I am or what I am doing half the time. OMG it makes me laugh too! One time I did it and I got up to the face part and I was trying to relax my face, but I just couldn't stop smiling haha!


Haha I know what you mean! "Are my muscles relaxed? How can I tell if I can't feel them? Are they my muscles? Or are they just chunks of meat sitting on this chair in this little town on this little planet? Gee, the universe is big. Is there something bigger than the universe? Wow, that would be like, HUGE. Space is so pretty. I wonder how the Hubble telescope sends the photos back to Earth? I should take more photos, my memory sucks. What was I doing again?"


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

i know where to get some Zen meditative music, if youre interested drop me a PM and ill give you a link


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh man..I went to a retreat in georgia for a week and was like..absolutely ok with life for at least two weeks afterwards. We did morning and afternoon meditation,hatha yoga, pranayamas (breathing techniques to engage meditative state) tai chi, and chi gong and it helps so much. Some ppl find group meditation difficult but I find it stimulating and motivating. I haven't meditated since I've gotten back! haha I suck. The weight of this normal material world is so fucking heavy and thick. Up in the mountains it was way smoother and lighter. Seriously.

And as for not getting sucked into "gurus and cults", a guru is just a teacher. Go with your pratical judgement when evaluating things. I'm quite the gullible person, but I still discern what I believe to be bullshit and not. If someone is telling you that you better do this or else, its probably bullshit.

During my stay at the retreat, I was under the guidance of Guru Yogi Roy Eugene Davis, disciple of Paramahansa Yogananda. And he teaches kriya yoga which is a whole healthy lifestyle but mainly focuses on the goal of becoming conscious/ awake, self-realized/god-realized/ aware that you are a unit of pure consciousness, perfect and infinite. Nothing about it was threatening or close minded. And i felt so calm. So at peace, the DP/DR bothered me barely at all at MOST.

So yes I recommend meditation. It's not losing yourself, its gaining yourself.


----------

